# getting rid of flies in your backyard



## Trayscool

I have a 5 month old lab puppy that weighs about 40lbs already she takes big poos and our fly problem is getting out of hand. i need something i can put on the grass to get rid of the flies. can someone recommend a product? TIA


----------



## bluedawg

Ive heard of using Listerene but I havent looked into how to use it as a bug repelent. You dont even have to use Listerene, PBS was showing the generic cheap mouthwash for bug repelent, I just didnt have the sound on the TV.

Or clean up the poo.


----------



## Trayscool

i clean up the poo daily. its been very hot here lately, and i hear flies hatch every 8 hours in hot weather. i dont wanna use ortho bug killer because it may harm my dog and it only works to kill flies, not repel them. thanks!


----------



## bluedawg

Look into the PBS Listerene meathod or get a Mousquito Magnet to controll your flies.

Another option would be to buy bug lights for your neighbours, the bugs will go there then bother your yard.


----------



## sw_df27

they have things calle fly bags at wal-mart that you hang outside they work great!


----------



## HoundedByHounds

Fly Rescue trap from Home Depot. Hang ONE and you won't have a problem anymore. They STINK to holy heck tho...use ultimate care when throwing them out...if you get that stuff on your hands you will stink forever. Oh...and don't look in the bag...it'll make you puke. Best $5.00 I've spent tho.


----------



## reynosa_k9's

HoundedByHounds said:


> Fly Rescue trap from Home Depot. Hang ONE and you won't have a problem anymore. They STINK to holy heck tho...use ultimate care when throwing them out...if you get that stuff on your hands you will stink forever. Oh...and don't look in the bag...it'll make you puke. Best $5.00 I've spent tho.


I'll have to check out Home Depot for one of those. I had never seen them there before. Flies are a big problem for me at this time of the year. 
Anyway, here's a link to order a similar item; 

http://www.monsterflytrap.com/

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew


----------



## HoundedByHounds

Here's the one I use. Oooh this one is a BIGGER version...HD doesn't have them this big...lol.

http://www.rescue.com/big_bag_fly_trap/


----------



## Trayscool

sounds good, ill try one of these traps BUT do you think that the flies will be more interested in this than steamy poo?


----------



## HoundedByHounds

In a word...yes. I put one up and in a couple days it is FULL. And there are almost none to be found around my home.


----------



## rogueslg71

i use this product called Cutter, you spray it with the hose and it mixes with water automatically, works for 30 days i tihnk. i used to have flies, misquitos, lots of spiders and creepy crawlers, fleas. now i dont see any life in my yard except my nice green grass.


----------



## HoundedByHounds

I don't doubt it works but I'd not want to spray my whole yard with pesticides if I could avoid it. The pooch already has Frontline and gets Interceptor on board...so I try not to push it when I can, LOL.


----------



## rogueslg71

i didnt want to either. i chcked with that company and emailed them to see if its pet safe and they said yes as long as its dry before we go out again. so i do it when we go out at 10, then let it dry real good when it is super hot around noon before going out again in a few hours.


----------

